# How noisy should the Pug diesel be when warm ?



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

Never owned a diesel before but it IS noisy ( diesel knock noisy ) even when warm , should I b worried ? Cheers !


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Ours is noisy on start up, then gets a bit better when warm, from what I recall (not used our 625 since late Autumn now  )

So I don't think it's just you! :wink:


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

Why no usey ?


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

No issue with the vehicle, just a question of opportunity given we both work. First trip of 2013 currently planned for next week if SWMBO's menagerie and our respective kids don't put the mockers on it...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Diesel knock when cold is normal. Once warmed up it should normally quieten down assuming that timing and wear are ok!.
Older diesels were invariably noisier until more effective sound damping was introduced.
Tappets and bearings are all capable of being heard and tend to remain noisy even when warm.

Alan


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

We work too but we are barren    

As the van is new I'm hoping that wear is minimal ! 

Anybody done a bailey for idiots guide yet ? Feel soooooo new to all this heating n waste n fresh water gas / electric malarkey !


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This has a lot to do with the individual definition of noisy. This is a delivery van with a stock Ford engine and no special consideration towards noise insulation. If you are comparing with a £50,000 petrol engined car then it will be noisy. IMHO, it is another of the attractions of a motorhome.
My son is a BMW service manager and he tells me that due to modern atachments a diesel is now often quieter than a petrol engine.
Gerry


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

My other drive ! I know noisy ( albeit good noise ! )


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

adbt said:


> My other drive ! I know noisy ( albeit good noise ! )


Compared to that the Pug is silent.
Gerry


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

As someone has already said, noise can be very subjective, and also depends on what you're used to. I wouldn't class my 2003 Boxer isn't very noisy, either hot or cold, although I dio need to raise my voice to have a conversation on the motorway. 

As noise is subjective I recommend having a listen to another similar van to compare the noise level. I'm sure somoene local to you will let you listen to their van. Where are you based?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

What do you expect? 
You are driving what is basically a commercial diesel van with little noise insulation. How noisy it is compared to other Motorhome s is probably down to the quality of the conversion.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Having just changed to a Peugeot/Bailey, we're noticing how much easier we find it to listen to the radio/iPod compared to the Ducato 2.8JTD/Autotrail we had before. The Peugeot is quite gruff sounding, but it seems like better sound insulation?


----------



## bill bailey (Jul 27, 2015)

Just bought a 2015 765 Autograph ( Peugeot 2.2 engine). Yes, it is noisy on start up and on initial driving off and is worrying. I have been to the Peugeot dealer with it and the technician explained why this happens and says it is normal. Upon starting the engine the ignition timing is advanced and this has the effect of what is known as engine pinking ie a loud horrible tinkling rattly sound. He says that this is done to help the engine to warm up quicker and he says it's normal. He has told me that his diesel car also does this. I was always led to believe when younger, that pre ignition ie pinking was death for a petrol engine, but it seems to be different for a diesel. I think you have to put your trust in what the experts tell you on this matter. Happy motorhoming.


----------

